# Breed



## DEERHUNTER1911 (Jul 17, 2013)

Does anyone know what breed my goat is


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ok...i'm taking a stab - alpine/Nubian/saneen


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A Nubian mix


----------



## DEERHUNTER1911 (Jul 17, 2013)

Do you happen to know how to know the age of it


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Her coloring makes me think Oberhasli/Nubian. You can check her teeth to determine age. Do you have any other goats to keep her company?


----------



## DEERHUNTER1911 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes y do you ask


----------



## DEERHUNTER1911 (Jul 17, 2013)

.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I think kiko x alpine, those colors and stripes scream alpine, but those horns and head look kiko.


----------



## DEERHUNTER1911 (Jul 17, 2013)

She has not had any babies and i have had her for about a year now i have two males and 7 females


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I am with Nchen. Has to be Toggenburg/Nubian for sure.


----------



## DEERHUNTER1911 (Jul 17, 2013)

Does any one know y my goat isnt getting bred


----------



## DEERHUNTER1911 (Jul 17, 2013)

Its a female and there is a buck but its been a year


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would say toggenburg/nubian cross


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

DEERHUNTER1911 said:


> Its a female and there is a buck but its been a year


Is she coming in heat at all, or not settling?


----------



## DEERHUNTER1911 (Jul 17, 2013)

How do you know if its in heat or if its not settling


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Normally when does are in heat they flag their tails, vocalize more, sometimes mount other does, stand to be mounted, move their tails rapidly when pressure is applied to the rump, may have some discharge, and may be a bit swollen when in heat. 
If she is not settling, she would be coming back in heat. 

But since she looks like a dairy breed cross, she may not come in heat until the fall. Dairy breeds are strictly fall breeders (like deer).


----------



## DEERHUNTER1911 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thats what i was asking first and there where a bunch of different breeds said i dont really know


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

All standard dairy goats are seasonal breeders, they breed in the fall. Meat breeds, Nigerian dwarves, and pygmies come in heat every month.

I hope that answered your question, I didn't really understand your last post....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

First of all very pretty girl She looks to be Alpine and or Toggenburg mix. They are seasonal breeders only breeding Sept-Feb (give or take a month or earlier or later) Have you had her in with the buck the whole entire year? What kind is the buck, and has he bred without issues to any of your other does? If the answers to the ?'s above are yes then.....

Second that comes to mind that I just learned not too long ago, is copper deficiency. I brought home 2 Nubian/Lamancha does 4yrs old last May. Decided to get my own buck in November, and noticed that only 1 was showing signs of being bred. I was confused as to why only 1 got bred. When I got them the one was black, and the other one had reddish tinge to her, I thought that was normal.. She also showed signs of having uneven hooves as well. I got a hold of a lady who helps people with goats for a living, she automatically knew it was severe copper deficiency. I ordered the copper bolus from Jeffers, gave it to her at the end of May, her coat is now black, still working on her hooves, but after a couple weeks she should be good as new. When I read about it copper deficiency will cause breeding issues. My buck did try repeatedly on her with no luck.... If your goat is a Toggenburg mix, she has a reddish tinge look to her coat..., and I've seen Toggenburg's and they are a chocolate color. I was using the Manna Pro minerals for goats too, but I have sheep now so I will copper bolus all 8 of my goats from now on... Here are the before and after shots of Rosie a few months ago, April I think, and yesterday she is the one on the right, red collar. Not sure if this helps or not, but it sure helped my Rosie girl


----------



## DEERHUNTER1911 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok thank u it the buck got in april so she should get bred in september through feburary right hopefully


----------



## DEERHUNTER1911 (Jul 17, 2013)

I think it is toggenberg alpine like you said i was looking on a the goats that are dead it was named porsche may it rest in peace


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, they do look alike. Do you have a separate place for the buck to be housed, separate pen? The reason I asked is because you most likely will not have dates. I let my buck run with the does last season.... Never again... I will bring a buck rag down to my girls, when the time comes October/November and when I get a wagging tale and a lot of interest I'll bring one of my bucks down.... That is also why I missed that Rosie wasn't getting bred. That way if she's all interested, you take the buck to her, you see the action, but if she keeps coming in heat then you may want to do the copper bolus....

Yes, she should be bred between September-February but the above is just a suggestion... The pictured one and your picture seemed to have the same color coat... So maybe no copper deficiency....


----------



## DEERHUNTER1911 (Jul 17, 2013)

Okay


----------



## DEERHUNTER1911 (Jul 17, 2013)

What is a buck rag and do you buy it or make it if you buy it where do you buy it if you make it how do you make it?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

A buck rag is an old rag that you rub all over a bucks scent glands and beard when he is in rut. It permeates the rag with his smell, and will help bring does in heat or help detect when they are in heat.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> A buck rag is an old rag that you rub all over a bucks scent glands and beard when he is in rut. It permeates the rag with his smell, and will help bring does in heat or help detect when they are in heat.


Yep!! Or if you have a kinder like I do, he is in rut all year around I'm hoping the oberhasli buckling who is also seasonal breeder, will stay seasonal....

Also, you do need a buddy for the buck too, either a wether or another buck.... I chose a second buck, since I'm planning to get more does


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Dairy breeds are pretty strict when in heat and rut. But some do breed does out of rut.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Dairy breeds are pretty strict when in heat and rut. But some do breed does out of rut.


So they can breed without being stinky? I interesting.... At least the girls I want him to breed are seasonal as well


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I think togg. And Nubian


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

My Nubian is in heat every month. She got bred in April. So they are not always strictly fall breeders. Just saying.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> My Nubian is in heat every month. She got bred in April. So they are not always strictly fall breeders. Just saying.


Really?? Wow, I was thinking of getting Nubians too... Hmm interesting, then I would definitely have milk year around... With my luck though they would only be seasonal.


----------

